# NGD: EBMM Flamed Koa BFR 7 w/Rosewood Neck



## bulb (Oct 5, 2010)

So im really excited about this guitar, i just got back from a long weekend vacation in Key West to find this guitar waiting for me!
I had EBMM build me a rather unique guitar (as far as i know this is the only one like this!)
I wanted a 7 that had a similar approach to the woods as my Blackmachine B2 (since that is my best sounding 6 string for recording) but with the JP7 build (since my JP7 is my best sounding 7 for recording). 

So i had them take a BFR 7 and put a Flamed Koa top with a Rosewood Veneer (ala Cherry Burst) but over an Island Burst finish so the Veneer would be visible.
This would be on top of the Alder body with the Mahogany tone block, and finally to round it off, a Rosewood neck.
Finished off with Gold Hardware and the classic Dimarzio Crunchlab/Liquifire combo.

Anyways enough talk, here is the result, i tried to capture it as best as i could in the pictures, but honestly as with my Blackmachine B2, the pictures just dont do it justice, it is just so beautiful to me in such a unique and classy kind of way.




































And as a little added bonus to this thread. Another NGD that sort of ties into this one. I had not too long ago a regular red BFR 7 with a Rosewood neck that i ended up trading (because i knew i had this one on the way) for a deal i just couldnt pass up. 
As some of you may know, Matt (Highgain510) has been really ill as of late and has had the hospital bills piling up, which is the only reason he even thought about selling this, but i ended up with his Oni Fanned Fret Carbon Fiber 7 string. And boy is that guitar just incredible and unique in every way. I knew i wanted one the second i played it, and im very proud to be able to have it as part of my arsenal. Here are pics of that if you havent seen it already: (this is a very difficult guitar to capture, its so reflective its almost like taking a picture of a mirror, but i tried my best!)


----------



## jbcrazy (Oct 5, 2010)

Christ man.... two in one day. Sad for Matt though. So awesome. Congrats.

We're all wishing you well Gainer!


----------



## Empryrean (Oct 5, 2010)

Is matt okay?


----------



## Kannon (Oct 5, 2010)

Damn, man, those are both INSANE guitars. It's a shame/unfortunate that the circumstances surrounding you coming to own the Oni aren't more positive, but people do what they have to, and we can just hope he gets well.

Epic NGD to you, bulb.


----------



## mhickman2 (Oct 5, 2010)

That's exactly how I would do a Jp7 bfr if I got another one. Very classy yet bad ass. Although I like the crunch/liquifire combo, I love the sound of the coldsweat/painkiller combo more. Especially in 7s. Don't play that thing on the road! It's just too pretty!


----------



## bulb (Oct 5, 2010)

Matt is not so hot at the moment, but hopefully will be doing well as a result of his treatments, im definitely glad i could help as he needed the money asap, but i too wish the circumstances could have been better for him as i know it was very hard for him to part with the Oni.
So i did promise him the right of first refusal if i do ever sell it.


----------



## bulb (Oct 5, 2010)

mhickman2 said:


> That's exactly how I would do a Jp7 bfr if I got another one. Very classy yet bad ass. Although I like the crunch/liquifire combo, I love the sound of the coldsweat/painkiller combo more. Especially in 7s. Don't play that thing on the road! It's just too pretty!



I may very well put some BKP's in here as they are my favorite pickups and my b2 has the coldsweat/painkiller combo in it.


----------



## Static (Oct 5, 2010)

OMG that EBMM is absolutely gorgeous! and so is that Oni!

congrats man!


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Oct 5, 2010)

That's unfortunate about Matt, but man. That BFR 7 is one sexy gitbox.

Edit: I just realized that you are Misha Mansoor. You are awesome man, I literally just learned Icarus Lives on my Carvin


----------



## MikeH (Oct 5, 2010)

Saw this on FB already. Excellent score!


----------



## McCap (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice guitars!!

How do they compare soundwise?


----------



## jtm45 (Oct 5, 2010)

Amazing guitars bro'!!!!!
I've got a bit of a carbon fibre fetish so that Oni really works for me and that BFR7 is beyond doubt the nicest one i've ever seen!

Congrats man!


----------



## SYLrules88 (Oct 5, 2010)

wow i didnt know the looks of a BFR could be improved on but HOLY SHIT! 

oh yeah i guess the oni is nice too haha. sure hope the fellow you bought it from gets better soon.


----------



## KoenDercksen (Oct 5, 2010)

Holy shit they're gorgeous!

Do want


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 5, 2010)

My eyes popped out when I saw that EBMM. Now that I've got them back in (partially), it looks great.


----------



## brainchild (Oct 5, 2010)

i knew this was going to be an epic thread with the flamed koa. love the finish and neck

congrats on your 2x NGD. 

its a damn shame Matt had to part from the Oni. a damn shame.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Oct 5, 2010)

i am so jealous of you....both those guitars are gorgeous.


----------



## loktide (Oct 5, 2010)

congrats 

i kinda feel bad for Matt for having to let go his Oni due to the hospital bills, though


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 5, 2010)

Really sorry to hear about Matt, hope he gets back up soon enough, and saves up money to buy another oni!

On another note, those are both awesome! Do you have any specific uses thought out for them? Tunings? I can imagine the oni being awesome live, but it does have those fanned frets...

Can't wait to hear what you do with them! (can we has moar bulb choonz?)


----------



## aslsmm (Oct 5, 2010)

that is the first ebmm ive liked. it is freaking bad to the bone man.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 5, 2010)

Sucks about Matt.  But congrats on the double NGD, gorgeous guitars.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Oct 5, 2010)

Dang!


----------



## Jontain (Oct 5, 2010)

Lush man, looks perfect, how does it sound? Any chance of a vid?

Also shame to hear matt had to part with his oni, hope he makes a quick recovery, good that you have given he the first chance if you ever sell it!


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 5, 2010)

Damn! The BFR looks amazing! (knew it would) Figured you might have been out of town or recording since your cell was going straight to VM yesterday.  Could you give me a call today bro?


----------



## Guamskyy (Oct 5, 2010)

I try to resist the EBMM GAS, because I'm trying to convince myself to want the 8 string more, but that koa top...


----------



## Harry (Oct 5, 2010)

Fucking niceee!
Congrats man, great score


----------



## aslsmm (Oct 5, 2010)

high gain, i love that episode of aqua teen hunger force.


----------



## Jeggs (Oct 5, 2010)

after looking at that EBMM I don't even want to look at my guitars 
Congrats!


----------



## kmanick (Oct 5, 2010)

Beautiful top on that one.
What's going with the BRJ's no more?


----------



## Origin (Oct 5, 2010)

Jesus Christ dude. You have two of the greatest guitars I've ever seen


----------



## FretWizard88 (Oct 5, 2010)

I kinda hate you right now.....haha j/k. My dream guitar is that KOA Musicman. They are just so elegant!


----------



## bulb (Oct 5, 2010)

kmanick said:


> Beautiful top on that one.
> What's going with the BRJ's no more?



No i still love the crap out of my BRJs, gonna be specing out a fully custom BRJ pretty soon which is going to be awesome!


----------



## Nazca (Oct 5, 2010)

Fuck me!! That is all.


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 5, 2010)

You lucky bastard, haha!

Congratz Meesh


----------



## technomancer (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome to Misha's House of Sexay Guitars <TM>

Those are both amazing, love the BFR.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 5, 2010)

While Matt's health problem certainly suck and I wish him the best...











There is simply no other way to describe it.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Oct 5, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## gui94 (Oct 5, 2010)

lucky fucking bastard! two fucking masterpieces! I'm so jealous..


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 5, 2010)

I like the unique finish with the burst. 

Also get better Matt!


----------



## NickB11 (Oct 5, 2010)

Epic guitars man...that EBMM is sick! Hope everything turns out ok for you Matt!


----------



## Furtive Glance (Oct 5, 2010)

I almost ordered a Koa JP7... Hmmmm.


Absolutely beautiful. That Oni is ... interesting. Carbon Fiber is sweet.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 5, 2010)

I was wondering what was up with the marks on both guitars at the arm rest before I realised it was the candelabra's reflection. 
The EBMM is gorgeous, especially the neck. I love that wood color.


----------



## jaco815 (Oct 5, 2010)

bulb said:


>



What do those stereo output jacks do? Does one do piezo and the other magnetic? I also assume the battery is for active EQ or piezo preamp, correct?

I am surprised you didn't just get a hardtail as you have said before you don't use a trem and instead use a Tremol-no. I have a Tremol-no in my 7 string but with my heavy gauge on there it wouldn't keep locked down tight enough. I decided I don't need the trem for now anyway as I am really just learning guitar so I had the guitar-tech double block the fuck out of it. I enjoy it a lot more now and will probably just leave it that way as I like to mess around with different tunings.


----------



## EliNoPants (Oct 5, 2010)

man, EBMM has got their finishes nailed down, there are even colors i don't like that i've seen them pull off gorgeously, and this is one of the cooler color/wood combinations i've ever seen, it's pretty goddamn hot to death


----------



## Razzy (Oct 5, 2010)

Bulb, I saw the pics and your description, and didn't even notice who started the thread.

That thing... is mother-fucking-beautiful.


----------



## bulb (Oct 5, 2010)

Ok guys, here is a short little tone test of the guitar, pardon the shitty riffs, they arent anything worth thinking twice about, but the uniquely deep and low timbre of this guitar (thanks largely to that rosewood neck) made me want to do a clip that would really showcase the hugeness of the guitar!
SoundClick artist: Bulb - Hello! I am Bulb! Enjoy the tunes!


----------



## leonardo7 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for that clip  Dude that guitar is gorgeous...


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 6, 2010)

First of all, Matt, get better maing... I mean it!

Having said that, DAAAAAYUMN, that EBMM is beautiful. I've always loved the looks of koa, but that's justs tunning. Also, great choice on the rosewood neck, would be amazing to hear somo solo/cleans??


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Oct 6, 2010)

That clip sounds awesome, the guitar really gets a deep tone, and it sounds pretty djenty too, I like it


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 6, 2010)

That thing sounds THICK.

Bad ass NGD.

I'm gonna have Dan make me something with similar woods... I'm jealous though. I've played a few BFRs with rosewood necks.


----------



## Enselmis (Oct 6, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Damn! The BFR looks amazing! (knew it would) Figured you might have been out of town or recording since your cell was going straight to VM yesterday.  Could you give me a call today bro?



Get better soon!! 

Hopefully you can buy that Oni back one day.


----------



## LLink2411 (Oct 6, 2010)

What happened with that LACS you were supposed to get?


----------



## sol niger 333 (Oct 6, 2010)

That neck looks like silk dude. What a gorgeous guitar. All class. Did you find the rosewood neck rounded the tone off too much? Or is it quite balanced acoustically?? I like the tone in the clip it's slightly rounder than your usual snappyness but still super tight. Great score I love Ernies Balls


----------



## technomancer (Oct 6, 2010)

LLink2411 said:


> What happened with that LACS you were supposed to get?



Misha dropped the endorsement because he doesn't want to be exclusive to any one company, thus no LACS (why do I feel like this has been asked 50 times )


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 6, 2010)

gorgeous JP7...kinda wish I still had mine around but I just never got along with the control placement

gorgeous none the less, really dig the finish


----------



## maximummetal288 (Oct 6, 2010)

Awesome guitar Misha! I've been thinking of dumping the guitars and amps I haven't touched in a while to and get myself a JP7.

You really need to make a list of all the guitars you've owned/currently own and throw pics of each one too. I've lost track of how many and which guitars you own now!


----------



## Guamskyy (Oct 6, 2010)

Bulb, that tone is the thickest and most brootal tone I've ever heard! I want a rosewood neck now!


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 6, 2010)

That tone is the equivalent of getting hit by a truck.


----------



## Opion (Oct 6, 2010)

At first I thought this was the first Cherry Red JP7 posting...boy was I wrong. Incredible set of guitars man; Matt, I hope all is well with you. Things happen for reasons unknown although it's in good hands. We're all cheering you on 

And this:



Customisbetter said:


> That tone is the equivalent of getting hit by a truck.



YES.

Also, bulb: do you still have your illustrated 8? You go through guitars left and right the thought of that guitar came to mind to me not long ago, & your posting of your guitar rack in the "recording studio" thread, I spied only your swirled 2228...could've just not been in the shot though. 

I along many do agree: post some more fleshed out clips of these beasts!


----------



## LLink2411 (Oct 6, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Misha dropped the endorsement because he doesn't want to be exclusive to any one company, thus no LACS (why do I feel like this has been asked 50 times )


Just like Mr. Weiner then?


----------



## HaloHat (Oct 7, 2010)

Do want Matt to get better ASAP.

Don't want any of your guitars. [you'll see why in about a week lol]

Do want your skill with drum programming and mixing. OK, half your skill 

Nice guitars both and good karma for assisting Matt during a temporary challange. Your modesty is admirable


----------



## AChRush1349 (Oct 7, 2010)

bulb said:


> No i still love the crap out of my BRJs, gonna be specing out a fully custom BRJ pretty soon which is going to be awesome!



Going to get a rosewood neck on the fully custom BRJ? Because that would be pure sex...


----------



## Poho (Oct 7, 2010)

i love you


----------



## Otaru (Oct 7, 2010)

That's a god damn beauty man.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Oct 7, 2010)

Beautiful guitars!!


----------



## Hankzilla (Oct 7, 2010)

MAN! Thats not a Custom Jp7!
THATS a BULB7 !!!!

no but really, awesome guitar!
headin out to kill my piggy bank to buy my own jp7!

hope matt gets better, and i hope i see you guys headin out to sweden/england At least Europe soon!

//hank


----------



## tr0n (Oct 7, 2010)

Looks like the kind of guitar you'd find in Harrods over here in the UK.  A very smart looking guitar, difficult to imagine it having the kind of roar that you hear in the little demo on soundclick.


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 7, 2010)

Got to play it at Misha's house today. This is a dream of a guitar. The neck feels soooo great, it's ridiculous!


----------



## Euthanasia (Oct 8, 2010)

I am really in love with your EBMM. Exactly my taste


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks absolutely amazing, as does the oni.


----------



## adadglgmut (Oct 8, 2010)

Man, I was specing out a custom guitar almost identical to this! It looks great!
Now I'm going to have to pick it up.


----------



## JCD (Oct 8, 2010)

bulb said:


>



That is a really cool guitar! It looks like you could drink out of it or something haha. I love Koa. I'm having a Tom Anderson Drop Top 7 made for me with a Koa top as well (I can't wait until it's finally done!). 

*MOD EDIT: You really DID NOT need to quote all of that to post one freaking sentence*

_To mod: Duly noted haha. Sorry _


----------



## paintkilz (Oct 9, 2010)

i played an axis super sport that was a rosewood body, neck and board and was one of the slickest guitars ive ever played.


----------



## Koshchei (Oct 9, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Oct 9, 2010)

so amazingly nice.... whew, so sick!


----------



## XdiscoXvolanteX (Oct 9, 2010)

The Petrucci is absolutely stunning! Congrats man!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 10, 2010)

How did you get them to do those special woods? Do you have an endorsement deal or something?


----------



## lava (Oct 10, 2010)

Geez Misha,

Your life is one continuous disgusting wet sloppy orgy of the best guitars on Earth! I mean honestly, it is just ridiculous. Any chance we could get a family picture of your whole collection?


----------



## Xaios (Oct 10, 2010)

^ this.


----------

